# Sears Chief



## Freqman1 (Dec 12, 2013)

Kinda pricey but looks all there from a quick glance. V/r Shawn

http://www.ebay.com/itm/1917-Era-In...aultDomain_0&hash=item19e6398c09#ht_493wt_939


----------



## jkent (Dec 12, 2013)

well for $5400 you could have two rare, really nice bikes. This one and the Indian.
If only I could squirm my way out of this one!!!!:o


----------



## Flat Tire (Dec 12, 2013)

Freqman1 said:


> Kinda pricey but looks all there from a quick glance. V/r Shawn
> 
> http://www.ebay.com/itm/1917-Era-In...aultDomain_0&hash=item19e6398c09#ht_493wt_939




Looks pretty nice too!!


----------



## jkent (Dec 12, 2013)

Looks like the bike may have been equipped with a 2 speed at one time. wonder if that was original equipment or added on later? can't tell but it doesn't look like the rear hub is a 2 speed any more.
JKent


----------



## bricycle (Dec 12, 2013)

They came with a "Tri-Coaster" 3 spd Sturmey Archer coaster hub or New Departure A coaster. This one would clean up nice. Probably worth the asking price....
not that these are great, but are probably the nicest OG bars I've seen on a Chief. Usually they are just rust!


----------



## detroitbike (Dec 12, 2013)

seller says sold


----------



## bricycle (Dec 12, 2013)

E-bay ad say's otherwise.


----------



## jkent (Dec 12, 2013)

Sold sold sold.


----------

